# A Kestrel



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I brushed the dust off the camera this morning and went for a jaunt. Not too much to see but I did notice this little Kestrel warming up in the sun.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Love it!! Those birds are so cool. I like when they hover and then dive!!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I did the same thing as you but only found a eagle and not close enough for a good shot . I did get some finches on my deck .


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, that's an awesome Kestrel photo. Your camera must have a hell of a zoom. I've been taking some bird photos myself lately. Maybe I'll post a couple.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Way cool pic, guess it's time for me to dust off the ole' picture snapper as well.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Hells, what's with feeding those finches? You trying to get that eagle to come back? :twisted:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Hey Hells, what's with feeding those finches? You trying to get that eagle to come back? :twisted:


No one told me I couldn't chum . :lol: I have been trying to get close up to some birds . But struggle on focus on moving subjects .


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Hellsangler, the solution to the focus is to use autofocus if it's on your camera. Try panning with the bird as you focus if you have manual focus.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Krestle? Maybe you can enjoy the humor in this one...

Also nice shot thres, you going to be hitting the bay soon?

click on this link to see image if it does not line up correctly on your screen
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... C_6780.jpg


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

waltny said:


> Also nice shot thresh, you going to be hitting the bay soon?


Thanks Waltny - I've been out to the bay a few times and so far not too many of the widebodies have made an appearance. I'm guessing 2-3 more weeks if temps stay low at night.

You?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Ill be there, I saw 3 last weekend. I got a 300/4 and probally grab a 1.4 and 2X tc to marry it up with. Offical word from Justina is that the carp will get theirs right around 1 Feb.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice shot of the kestrel.


----------

